# Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??



## AxelU (25. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zwerggarnelen im Teich? Bei Red Fire habe ich z. B. Angaben über die Mindesttemperatur von nur 5° gefunden. Demnach könnten die ja sogar winterhart sein. Da ich nur maximal 8 cm lange Fische im Teich habe, wären Zwergarnelen vermutlich auch nicht fressgefärdet.

Axel


----------



## robsig12 (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

Hallo, die Zwerggarnelen wirst Du aber wahrscheinlich genauso oft (oder wenig nie) wie Teichmuscheln zu sehen bekommen. 

Aus diesem Grund würde ich von einem Besatz absehen.


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

Hallo Axel.

Wir hatten bisher erst ein Mal die Diskussion über andere Garnelen...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1796
Mich hat damals Karstens Einwurf überzeugt - man wird sie in größeren Teichen einfach nicht sehen. 

EDIT: Jetzt war Robert schneller.


----------



## wp-3d (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

Hi Axel

Siehe hier:http://www.gerdvoss.de/Wirbellose/N__denticulata/n__denticulata.html

Der Mann hat in Bezug auf Garnelen etwas drauf. 

Von seinen Miniteich mit Red Fire, konnte ich mich selbst überzeugen.


----------



## flohkrebs (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

hallo!
Garnelen können nicht Träger der Krebspest sein??
Das wäre dann nämlich fatal....
Wir haben in unserem Teich im Frühling und im Herbst Bachflohkrebse, jede Menge...
Im Hochsommer eher Wasserasseln (für mehr Infos auf die Eule klicken!) 
Und die haben sich bei alle von selber angesiedelt....
*Ich* würde denen keine "Konkurenz" in den Teich setzen wollen!  
liebe Grüße!


----------



## AxelU (25. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

Ich habe mir die Garnelen im Zoogeschäft angesehen und finde die einfach super. Da meine Fischgröße zu den Garnelen passt, kommen die auch in den Teich. Ich habe mir daher heute bei einem Züchter Red Fire und Atyaephyra desmaresti bestellt.

Auch wenn ich die selten sehen werde.

Axel


----------



## jochen (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Zwerggarnelen, geht das im Teich??*

Hi Axel,

ich habe es vor zwei Jahren probiert, und diese hier in den Teich gegeben...

ab und an jedoch eher selten, sieht man noch welche, trotz Fischbesatz.

Ich denke mal die Garnelen halten sich bei uns im Teich, da diese Art sehr vermehrungsfreutig ist, und zweitens sehr viele Verstecke vorhanden sind.
Jedoch konnte ich im diesen Jahr schon beobachten, das der Sonnenbarsch sich eine Garnele holte.

Im Winter 2006/07 war der Teich oft zugefroren,
also an den Temperaturen sollte es nicht liegen.


----------

